# burger king guy costume



## wayoutwalt (Oct 11, 2005)

There is a "king's robe" that should be good enough. You can purchase it at one of those halloween stores that pop up around October.


----------



## Victoria (Aug 11, 2003)

This costume is apparently hot this year - I gotta say, The King totally creeps me out (scratching at the window, bearing food, yaag..). There are numerous masks & costumes on eBay (I did a search today). I even found one locally on craigs list.

Victoria


----------



## dkwilc0 (Oct 11, 2005)

Try here...

http://www.jdoqocy.com/click-1822417-6926245


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Have you looked on ebay? There are robes and BK guy masks up for bid. Just search for Burger King Costume


----------

